# Theodore Bruckner and Reaper review



## bitsandkits

Well as some of you may know im an Empire man, always have been and always will be, so i was pleased when Warhammer Forge was announced and even more so when they started to show new models that were on the horizon.

Anyway my first FW empire purchase arrived in the mail this morning, first thing that struck me was the size of the model, £36 isnt cheap for a model and when i was ordering i was slightly reluctant because i wasnt sure how large the model was, but its quite a chunk of resin, it really fills up the chariot base.
The model comes with a choice of heads, not unusual but you get two of each one set for the mounted and one set for the infantry model, you get a helmeted head x2 and a helmet less head x2,the model is very well detailed and very easy to convert as most bits are separate almost like a plastic sprue model, it would be very very easy to change the rider as the demigrif ,saddle and rider are all separate parts which is great for mounted monsters.

Casting is excellent on this model, it has very small vents and non of them are on areas were they could effect the finish of the model, i have dry fitted the parts of the demigrif and they are very good fits, they will need pinning but filling shouldn't bee too difficult.

The detail on the model sets it apart from other stuff in the GW range, as usual FW quality sculpting, its got a very strong empire theme to it, the head and the helmets are very detailed, the helmet has a set of very delicate feathers coming out of the back and beak type visor, could possible make a good head for a marine or IG general? the helmet less head has loads of facial hair,very dwarf like, would be ideal for anyone wanting a spacewolf general with a difference.

All in all hes a bit pricey but if you have an empire army i think its a must have model, very easy to fit into standard games.

this is him next to a space wolf to show a size comparison








one of the helmets , just noticed the hair on both heads and helmets are in different positions so in effect your getting 4 different heads/helmets in the one kit
















another helmet and some more of the kit








mounted body








more of the kit including the two massive fur cloaks









two dry fit images of the legs,not much in the way of filling required.


----------



## Vaz

It's awesome, I agree. I've seen the painted one, it looks amazing in Nuln's colours. I've also seen one strangely in Altdorf colours, which is less good, but still. A beautiful kit, and the multipiece character has sold it to me. *Buys*.


----------



## bitsandkits

LOL Reaper is also anatomically correct, will post a photo of his package shortly
meat and veg


----------



## Arli

Damn! That is an accurate model!:laugh:


----------



## stevenhassell

lol so its weak spot is in a rear charge and a swift kick...lol


----------



## bitsandkits

stevenhassell said:


> lol so its weak spot is in a rear charge and a swift kick...lol


that will just turn him on, and you dont want to turn him on:shok:


----------



## Majere613

As a fan of his, I should point out that the sculptor on the model is Kev White, who is a bit of an expert in sculpting, shall we say, minimally dressed models of both sexes. I believe he used to work for GW though this model was done on a freelance basis. His work today is mostly sold through Hasslefree Miniatures (http://www.hasslefreeminiatures.co.uk) which he runs with his very understanding wife Sally.
The scale is a tad smaller than GW but not unmanageably so, I use a lot of his models in my conversions which sadly precludes my entering official tournaments I have no time to go to anyway


----------

